# Disection of a Fake Cuban Cohiba



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Figured I would open one up to see what was in it. I dipped the cigar in water since it was very dry. Once I got into it I realized that even if I wanted to smoke it, it would have been a waste since the Tobacco had turned into one big chunk. I had to keep dipping the cigar over and over to get the tobacco to come apart

From what I can tell the cigar is made of long filler tobacco. Too bad these are unsmokable since they have been not stored correctly for a long time.

I put some pics of the fake band as well.


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool pics of the disection. Looks like they put quite a bit of effort into that fake, all long filler and decent looking to boot.... 

When I saw your first thread concerning the fake cohibas I was anxious to see what you would find inside...


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Very cool Scott. I always enjoy seeing dissections of cigars. There was a whole thread somewhere (another site) about dissecting a fake opus and it was very interesting.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Ghouls! : O


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the autopsy, Scott!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

VERY interesting.... Thanks Scott!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

14 more that aren't worth a S#$t!!!!


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

I didn't realize faking cubans extended to the rolling of cigars. I thought it was limited to faking the band on a non-cuban cigar and the box.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

time for a new source of CC's? lol.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> time for a new source of CC's? lol.


My uncle got them off a guy, so no money out of my pocket. I haven't even told him yet since he thought he was getting real ones, and a good surprise for me


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Grammaton said:


> I didn't realize faking cubans extended to the rolling of cigars. I thought it was limited to faking the band on a non-cuban cigar and the box.


I wanted to see what they put the band on. If they put it on a long leaf or a short filler smoke. Some fakes have had straw filler in it (so I hear).


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Prolly a JR Cuban Alt. haha

And you're a good nephew. I wouldn't tell him either. I'd say, "Unk, those were sure some cigars!"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Figured I would open one up to see what was in it. I dipped the cigar in water since it was very dry. Once I got into it I realized that even if I wanted to smoke it, it would have been a waste since the Tobacco had turned into one big chunk. I had to keep dipping the cigar over and over to get the tobacco to come apart
> 
> From what I can tell the cigar is made of long filler tobacco. Too bad these are unsmokable since they have been not stored correctly for a long time.
> 
> I put some pics of the fake band as well.


Next time try splitting it in half with a sharp x-acto works great.:shocked:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Next time try splitting it in half with a sharp x-acto works great.:shocked:


I used a razor blade. Worked well except the tobacco was fused together since it was so dry


----------

